# general arrangement drawings for Cory Thames tugs



## David Hathaway

I am looking for general arrangement drawings for any or all of the tugs currently operated by Cory Environmental to tow their rubbish container barges up and down the Thames. Tugs are "General VIII", Merit, Recruit, etc

I have tried Cory and got nowhere.

Pointers to magazines, museum holdings, etc just as useful as scanned plans as I am happy to chase leads.

Reason for the enquiry is to enable me to make a small model of one of the tugs pulling a refuse barge. A drawing of on of the barges would also be good but I can mock one up from the photos I have if neccessary - the tugs are more tricky.

Thanks for any help

David Hathaway


----------



## todd

David Hathaway said:


> I am looking for general arrangement drawings for any or all of the tugs currently operated by Cory Environmental to tow their rubbish container barges up and down the Thames. Tugs are "General VIII", Merit, Recruit, etc
> 
> I have tried Cory and got nowhere.
> 
> Pointers to magazines, museum holdings, etc just as useful as scanned plans as I am happy to chase leads.
> 
> Reason for the enquiry is to enable me to make a small model of one of the tugs pulling a refuse barge. A drawing of on of the barges would also be good but I can mock one up from the photos I have if neccessary - the tugs are more tricky.
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Hathaway


David may I suggest that you visit www.modeltugforum.com/index and make enquiries there. They are a helpful crew onboard that site.

Jim


----------



## vectiscol

Did you actually try Cory's barge works at Charlton, Dave? Assuming that the place is still in operation, there should be drawings there. I borrowed some plans a few years ago to quote for repair work to some of the barges.


----------



## pixilate

I don't know if this will help, you may already be aware, but take a look at this:-

http://www.lighteragetugs.co.uk/WM-CORY-LTD-[2].php

WM CORY LTD [2] - LONDON LIGHTERAGE TUGS
23 Aug 2010 ... 1990 Transferred to Cory Environmental Ltd., London. ... 28-4-1897 £80 award for assistance given with other tugs to SS W D Cruddas which ...
www.lighteragetugs.co.uk/WM-CORY-LTD-[2].php


----------



## london_lighterman

*late reply.*

Are you still looking for GA plans for cory's tugs?


----------



## petesake

David are you still looking for Corry tug GA?


----------

